# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿podremos hablar de un derecho laboral agrario?

## wgalloso

¿PODREMOS HABLAR DE UN DERECHO LABORAL AGRARIO? *WALTER GALLOSO M.
ASESOR LEGAL DE* *INFORM@CCION*
Email: wg.inform@ccion.com.pe http://derechoregistral.informaccion.com Hoy en día en el cual las relaciones sociales económicas y políticas en el campo, van tomando un auge importante en la vida política del país se hace necesario preguntarnos si debemos de implementar un derecho laboral en el agro; todo ello a raíz del discurso del Presidente de la República Dr. Alan García Pérez, en su juramentación, al referirse ()LOS DERECHOS LABORALES Y SOCIALES QUE DEBEMOS RESCATAR PARA TENER UNA SOCIEDAD MODERNA Y JUSTA ()LA TRANSFORMACIÓN DEL ESTADO Y EL EMPLEO REQUIEREN TAMBIÉN EL RESCATE DE LOS DERECHOS SOCIALES Y LABORALES SIN LOS CUALES NO SE DARÍA UNA BUENA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LOS INGRESOS Y RECURSOS.
Dentro de este contexto la primera pregunta a ser absuelta es ¿Existe regulación legislativa sobre los derechos laborales en el agro?, y si la regulación existente, nos puede dar un indicativo de su existencia.
Revisando la legislación nacional, encontramos que existe regulación de algunos aspectos de los derechos laborales de los trabajadores en el agro, que fueron consignados en el Decreto Legislativo 885 (Ley de Promoción del Sector Agrario), en cuyo Titulo III, se denomina DEL REGIMEN LABORAL Y DE LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, que lejos de establecer criterios reguladores de dichos derechos se orientó, a la exoneración de pagos de derechos administrativos a los empleadores, para el registro de los contratos de trabajo señalados en la ley de flexibilización laboral (D.L. 728), precisando su registro en forma semestral; exonera del FONAVI a las remuneraciones, crea el Seguro de Salud, para los trabajadores de la actividad agraria, precisando que el empleador sólo efectuará un aporte del 4% de la remuneración mínima vital; pero esta normativa no alcanza a todos los trabajadores del campo sino que solo es aplicable a los trabajadores que desarrollan actividades laborales en el cultivo y/o crianzas, con excepción de la avicultura, la agroindustria y la industria forestal.
Si bien es cierto, se comienza a dar pasos para poder regular las relaciones laborales en el sector agrícola, mediante Ley Nº 27360, se dicta la Ley que Aprueba las Normas de Promoción del Sector Agrario, cuyo objeto de la norma, es el de declarar se interés prioritario la inversión y desarrollo del sector agrario, extendiendo los beneficios del Decreto Legislativo 885, al sector agroindustrial con ciertas limitaciones, así como al sector avícola que no utilice maíz amarillo duro importado en su proceso productivo; esta norma sin embargo va a establecer una serie de criterios con relación a las relaciones laborales que es necesario destacar: 1).- Permite contratar trabajadores en forma determinada e indeterminada, en el primer caso dejando su temporalidad a la actividad agraria por desarrollar.- 2).- Deja abierta la posibilidad de las jornadas acumulativas (no pudiendo exceder las 48 horas semanales).- 3).- Pago por sobre tiempo.- 4).- Derecho a percibir una remuneración Diaria no menor a S/16.00, siempre y cuando laboren mas de cuatro horas diarias en promedio bajo relación de dependencia para un empleador (a la fecha la remuneración diaria alcanza a la suma de 21.46 diarios).-5).- Derecho a la Compensación por Tiempo de Servicios.- 6).-Gratificaciones de Fiestas Patrias y Navidad.- 7).- Actualización de la remuneración Diaria en el mismo porcentaje de aumento de la Remuneración mínima vital.- 8.- El derecho al descanso vacacional de quince días calendarios remunerados por año de servicio o la fracción que corresponda; dejando a salvo la discrecionalidad y acuerdo entre empleador y trabajador para dar un periodo vacacional mayor de tiempo.-9).- Se establece una indemnización por despido arbitrario de 15 Remuneraciones Diarias por cada año completo de servicios con un máximo de 180 (RD), las fracciones se abonan por dozavos.- 10).- Se exonera del impuesto extraordinario de solidaridad.- 11).- Se mantenía el seguro de salud a favor del trabajador extendiendo el beneficio a sus derecho habientes a la tención y a la asistencia en caso de accidentes a partir de la afiliación.- 12).- Derecho del trabajador de afiliarse a cualquiera de los regimenes provisionales (AFP y/o Sistema Nacional de Pensiones). Estas características especiales de la contratación laboral, a mérito de la Ley 28810, amplia su aplicación de la Ley 27360 hasta el 31 de diciembre del año 2,021.
Como podemos apreciar las relaciones laborales existentes en el agro salvo las características especiales señaladas; se regulan y se adecuan a la normativa vigente aplicable a los demás sectores económicos; entonces es necesario que exista una regulación especial para los trabajadores del campo?; responder esta pregunta nos conllevaría a efectuar una análisis mas profundo del tema propuesto, pero a la vez nos involucra a tener que expresar algunas ideas que han ido surgiendo sobre todo a raíz de la implementación de normas que obligan a llevar un registro de ingresos y de salidas de los trabajadores, tendentes a poder fiscalizar el cumplimiento de la jornada de trabajo, lo cual ha generado una serie de inconvenientes sobre todo en el campo en el cual las jornadas laborales son totalmente distintas a la de las industrias. (sobre este tema de la jornada de trabajo seria importante que miremos la legislación en el derecho comparado, sobre todo el chileno, que tiene aprobada la Resolución Nº 270, que fija requisitos y regula procedimientos para establecer un sistema opcional de control de asistencia y determinación de las horas de trabajo para los trabajadores que prestan servicios en faenas de plantaciones vitivinícolas).
Dentro de este contexto es necesario que tengamos presente, que dentro de la función tutelar del Estado, y al ser el derecho laboral tuitivo (protector del trabajador frente a su empleador), a raíz de que existe un claro incumplimiento de los derechos de los trabajadores, por parte de los empleadores, se viene impulsando labores de fiscalización de los Inspectores de Trabajo, cuya facultad a sido ampliada a la SUNAT; con lo cual todo aquel que desarrolle actividades formales en el sector agrario, deberá de tenerlo presente; dado que el Ministerio de Trabajo, a emitido el Decreto Supremo Nº 015- 2005-TR, por la cual se dicta disposiciones sobre la obligatoriedad de llevar el Registro de Trabajadores y Prestadores de Servicios- RTPS cuya recepción esta a cargo de la SUNAT; es decir se crea un Registro a través de medios electrónicos en el que se registra el informa de cada mes calendario correspondiente a los trabajadores y a los prestadores de servicios no personales, para aquellos empleadores que cuenten con más de tres trabajadores (planilla) y/o prestadores de servicios (recibos de honorarios)el cual se tendrá por presentado al Ministerio de Trabajo cuando es enviado electrónicamente a la SUNAT el cual ha entrado en vigencia a partir del 01 de agosto del año 2,006; más aún se ha emitido directivas para que los Auditores de la SUNAT, cuando efectúen labores de fiscalización verifiquen el cumplimiento de la normativa laboral . 
Por ultimo, debemos tener presente que existe una serie de convenios internacionales como el Convenio sobre el derecho de asociación (agricultura de 1,921aprobado por la OIT, a mérito del cual, todos los que lo hayan suscrito se obligan a asegurar a todas las personas ocupadas en la agricultura los mismos derechos de asociación y de colación que los trabajadores de la industria, y a derogar cualquier disposición legislativa o de otra clase que tenga por efecto menoscabar dichos derechos en lo que respecta a los trabajadores agrícolas. Otro convenio que deberíamos tener presente en el Perú es el Convenio sobre la indemnización por accidentes de trabajo de trabajadores agrícolas, del año 1,921, el cual va a establecer que los que suscriban dicho convenio, se obligan a extender a todos los asalariados agrícolas el beneficio de las leyes y reglamentos que tengan por objeto indemnizar a las víctimas de accidentes sobrevenidos a causa del trabajo o durante la ejecución del mismo.
Dependerá de nosotros, si impulsamos y trasladamos los beneficios económicos que se generan en el campo, sobre todo en el sector formal, y haciéndolo extensivo a todos los que participan de las actividades agrícolas productivas, generando un trabajador asalariado en el agro que goce no solo de una buena remuneración, sino también que se le haga extensivo sus derechos laborales, con lo cual estaríamos garantizando  mejorar las condiciones de trabajo, erradicar el empleo clandestino, elevar el nivel de empleo.
Al respecto la "cuestión o problema agrario" es un componente de la llamada "cuestión social", y dentro de ello la situación de los trabajadores del campo y sus familias. Por consiguiente se hace necesario el análisis y tratamiento de dicha situación, y la posibilidad de configurar un Derecho Laboral Agrario que trate precisamente esa problemática.Temas similares: Artículo: Indecopi confirma derecho antidumping definitivo a importaciones de biodiesel de EEUU La adquisicion del derecho de propiedad y el derecho de uso de agua del predio En 4 años podremos exportar carne de cerdo a principales mercados Minag reduce pagos de derecho de aprovechamiento en concesiones forestales con fines maderables CCL considera inconsistentes argumentos de proyectos de ley para derogar régimen laboral agrario

----------

